# Rezept: Fischmahl ... Woher?



## -M-i-k-E (9. Dezember 2008)

Seas, 


Hab in der Sufu gesucht und auf Google geschaut, nix gefunden, 
meine Frage daher: Woher bekomm ich das Rezept für Fischmahl?


thx schonmal


----------



## Maladin (9. Dezember 2008)

Das Fischmahl ist eines der Items, die nur in den Spieldaten existieren, aber weder einem Drop noch einem Rezept zugeordnet sind. 

Das siehst du sofort, wenn ein Crafting Item zwar die benötigten Materialien zeigt, aber in der rechten Spalte "Rez." (in der buffed D ein Rezept fehlt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Shiningone (10. Dezember 2008)

Da das Fischmahl als Gericht unter dem Achievement Der Nordend-Gourmet gelistet wird, existiert es halt nicht nur ind en Spielerdaten. Was mir aber dazu aufgefallen ist, dass Buffed für das Fischmahl und das Kleine Festmahl identische zutaten listet. Insofern gehe ich mal von einem Übersetzungskuddelmuddel aus. Dazu kommt noch, dass man für den nordend-Gourmet/3.Stufe 45 Gerichte kochen soll und insgesammt 46 gelistet werden.


----------



## Ermo (23. Dezember 2008)

Was das Kochen und die Kocherfolge bei Wotlk angeht , so ist da sowieso fast überall der Wurm drinn und muss noch einiges nachgebessert werden. 
Man soll beispielsweise ein grosses Festmahl kochen und das Rezept heisst dann Festmahl , oder man soll einen Nesselfisch kochen und der heisst dann bei den Erfolgen Neddelfisch usw.. 
Muss man wohl nen patch abwarten ...


----------



## Ollarek (24. Dezember 2008)

Shiningone schrieb:


> Da das Fischmahl als Gericht unter dem Achievement Der Nordend-Gourmet gelistet wird, existiert es halt nicht nur ind en Spielerdaten. Was mir aber dazu aufgefallen ist, dass Buffed für das Fischmahl und das Kleine Festmahl identische zutaten listet. Insofern gehe ich mal von einem Übersetzungskuddelmuddel aus. Dazu kommt noch, dass man für den nordend-Gourmet/3.Stufe 45 Gerichte kochen soll und insgesammt 46 gelistet werden.



Das Rezept ist nicht nicht Identisch, da beim Kleinen Festmahl Rhinozerosfleisch und  Gewürze weniger verwendet werden. Beim Fischmal hingegen für das Fleisch, wir die Muschelrückengroppe gelistet.
Auch habe ich Probleme mit dem Kochen, habe das Rezept Kungaloosh nicht erhalten obwohl alle Quest absolviert haben. Desgleich gilt für die Rezepte Schaufelhauersuppe und deftiger Orcaeintopf.

Kann man diese auch irgendwie anders bekommen.


----------



## Nobódy81 (27. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe festgestellt, dass man

Schaufelhauersuppe, Deftiger Orcaeintopf, Fischmahl und Kungaloosh nirgends erlernen kann. 
Der Schreibfehler im Archievment (neddelfisch) wird trotzdem gewährt wenn man den Nesselfisch kocht :-)
Wollte mal bei gelegenheit einen GM ansprechen und fragen ob da noch was geplant ist, da man das Archievment ja sonst nicht bekommen kann und mir fehlen 
dazu nur noch 3 Rezepte die man kaufen kann.

Gruß Nobódy


----------



## Davatar (29. Dezember 2008)

Ist seit Längerem bekannt und gibt nen Blue dazu.


----------

